# Car hire in Abu Dhabi



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

We're arriving in Abu Dhabi for a few days in December. Just wondering what the best car rental company was. Recommendations gratefully received. We're looking to pick up from the airport. 

Thank you


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi there,
There are many rental companies in uae. I would recommend you try fast car rental if u want some exotic car try german motors. Just google fast uae you will get all the info u wanted.
Enjoy ur visit in UAE!!.


----------

